# What am I doing



## cloud 9 confused (Aug 17, 2009)

I have been married for 20 some years, we had pronlems like everyone, We have been more like great feinds living together that husband and wife. I have contemplated leaving a couple of times but it was always easer to stay. I have twice been with somone else thinking that that was what I was lacking, wrong, all it did was make me feel quilty and upset that I would hurt the other half. I have moved to another town for work, and my wife and son will not move so I am basicaly separated now.
So here I am 3 years after the last one, and along comes this woman who is married, when we met there was this energy between us that was unbelivable, over the last year we have gone out for drinks, email, phone calls, really gotten to know each other, she lights up the room when I see her. Well we had a couple too many drinks one night and ended up sleeping together. It was the most pasionate exciting night I have ever had with someone. We have been together again and now I spend most of my day dreaming about being with her, I think I am in love with her? the weird thing is I dont feel quilty or worried how this would affect anyone else involved. I cant concentrate on any thing.
So I searched the web looking for some help, found this site, and after reading a bunch of other peoples situations, and some brutily honest replies, some good, some bad, I thought hey why not post this and see what other people think. Am I being a fool destin to destroy many other peoples livs or some one who has found the person they were ment to be with?


----------



## Sandy55 (Jun 3, 2009)

I don't know about you, but there will always be a "new" one to light up the room, if I look.

When one is married one has promised to stop looking.

Do your wife a favor and either stop looking or get out. 

Do you like yourself this way? 
Do these women you mess with know you are married? 

What are you going to say when you see the hurt in her eyes again? If you love her, cut her loose until you get your act together.

Shiny new cars are always exciting and after a few dings we stop waxing them and then they rust. You are polishing the wrong cars.


----------



## NothingMan (Jul 16, 2009)

Eh. Do your wife a favor and divorce her. She doesnt need to be with a man like you. A married man messing around with a married woman. Your pathetic.




John


----------



## brighterlight (Aug 13, 2009)

I hope that your wife's next love has more respect, love and dignity for her than you do. Let her off the hook, she deserves better. She will hurt for a while but in the end, she will be much better off. You will get what you want and she will go on to be loved as she should be.


----------



## Blanca (Jul 25, 2008)

cloud 9 confused said:


> the weird thing is I dont feel quilty or worried how this would affect anyone else involved. I cant concentrate on any thing.


its not weird. you're in a feel good fantasy land with a dash of narcissistic personality traits- or to rephrase in short hand: a selfish jerk.


----------

